# Brilliant Idea...



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

So, do you want the added heat in your laundry area?

If you want the heat in the house then vent it into any room that is convenient. 

If you don't want the heat in the house run a duct from yiur hole in the ceiling either through the roof or an eave vent.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is that you can not just concentrate the air into your attic or another room. For every cubic foot of air that exits a room, another cubic foot of air will enter that room. So when you blow air into the attic, you lower the pressure in your house and air is sucked in through every crack/gap in your walls/windows/doors/rim joist, etc. If you want to efficiently blow air into the room next door, you have to give the air the ability to circulate. If you are trying to move the heat only into the laundry room, you may want to put the fan near the top of the wall, and a return hole at the bottom of the wall. You might even want to try that with just two holes and no fan. 

And by the way, you should not vent household air into an attic anyways. Warm air is frequently moist --- when it hits cold attic roof sheathing it can condense and lead to mold or rot.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

bottom of door = 2" off floor.
top of door = 2" off the framing.

done


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Have you thought of replacing the closet door with a louvered door?


----------



## jesusq (Jul 7, 2014)

SPS-1, absolutely right...

My brilliant idea wasn't closely calculated with all the insulation/efficiency factors. 

The closet when all equipment in one small space causes a large amount of heat. Almost 30 degrees different. But thinking about it, it would be the same amount of heat if all electrical equipment would be spread among the house. I'm just thinking if I could concentrate the heat to the laundry room, it would not bring any discomfort there. Yet, I could finishing sealing the attic, and even though the laundry room would be warmer, The home would still be efficient because no air is leaking into the attic, causing other air from penetrating from the left over cracks and crannies. 

So what I would like to do is just route the hot air to a concentrated room (laundry) and take it out of the main living space and the small closet. The doors are not sealed, and would eventually spill back into the living space slowly. But it's better than it going into the attic, and being wasted or worst, causing mold or other problems.


----------



## cosis (Feb 25, 2015)

good idea


----------



## mske390 (Feb 24, 2015)

A bit more involved and going to cost $ but use it to preheat either boiler or hot water heater supply water.


----------

